# American servicemember reportedly shoots, kills Afghan civilians ...



## Trajan (Mar 11, 2012)

apparently, someone snapped. On one hand I am not altogether surprised,  over the last 10 years, considering the recent events and events in the past that had caused reprisal killings committed by Afghans, donning amercian uniforms to slip into bases,commit sabotage  etc etc ....

The Military Judicial system  will swing into action and if it is as appears, he must be punished. 




BALANDI, Afghanistan (AP) &#8211; A U.S. service member walked out of a base in southern Afghanistan before dawn Sunday and started shooting Afghan civilians, according to villagers and Afghan and NATO officials. Villagers showed an Associated Press photographer 15 bodies, including women and children, who they said were killed by the American.

more at-

American servicemember reportedly shoots, kills Afghan civilians


----------



## Si modo (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh, man.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 11, 2012)

I know....


----------



## Si modo (Mar 11, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I know....


Just not good.

I mean, WTF?


----------



## Zoom (Mar 11, 2012)

This is not good.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 11, 2012)

That's awful.

It's really really time to quit that place.


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

A lone US soldier went on a rampage, killing at 16, possibly more, Afghanistanis in their homes; Reuters is reporting that IN Afghanistan, it is being reported as US SOLDIERS drunk, and laughing, carried out the killings. Should Obama speak on this today or soon, or ignore it. Sincere question here. broadcast


----------



## tyroneweaver (Mar 11, 2012)

This is why Ron Paul should be president.


----------



## Warrior102 (Mar 11, 2012)

Peach said:


> A lone US soldier went on a rampage, killing at 16, possibly more, Afghanistanis in their homes; Reuters is reporting that IN Afghanistan, it is being reported as US SOLDIERS drunk, and laughing, carried out the killings. *Should Obama speak on this today or soon, or ignore it. Sincere question here. broadcast*



Right after golf this afternoon.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 11, 2012)

Merged


----------



## Trajan (Mar 11, 2012)

Peach said:


> A lone US soldier went on a rampage, killing at 16, possibly more, Afghanistanis in their homes; Reuters is reporting that IN Afghanistan, it is being reported as US SOLDIERS drunk, and laughing, carried out the killings. Should Obama speak on this today or soon, or ignore it. Sincere question here. broadcast



can you link to that account please.


----------



## jillian (Mar 11, 2012)

tyroneweaver said:


> This is why Ron Paul should be president.



ron paul is an idiot.

this isn't my lei. no one is denying anything.it hasn't been hidden for a year. in my lai, there were about 500 people killed and it didn't come to light for an entire year. here they immediately started to investigation. No effort at obfuscation. No effort to avoid responsibility. 

Very different... and like anything else, because one bad incident occurs doesn't mean that there shouldn't be any involvement in the area. the question is what type of involvement should it be. paulians aren't the ones to answer that question intelligently.


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I know....


I posted a thread, a short time ago, about this; no My Lei. One soldier went over the brink. But in Afghanistan it is being reported as "US SOLDIERS, drunk & laughing". THEREIN lies an even larger problem.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 11, 2012)

Peach said:


> A lone US soldier went on a rampage, killing at 16, possibly more, Afghanistanis in their homes; Reuters is reporting that IN Afghanistan, it is being reported as US SOLDIERS drunk, and laughing, carried out the killings. Should Obama speak on this today or soon, or ignore it. Sincere question here. broadcast


Link, please.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 11, 2012)

Afghan president: American kills 16 in shooting - Yahoo! News


Sounds like total muslim bullshit to me.


BALANDI, Afghanistan (AP)  President Hamid Karzai said a U.S. service member killed 16 people  nine of them children and three women  in a shooting spree Sunday that he condemned as "an assassination."
Karzai demanded an explanation from the United States, adding new tensions to a relationship already severely strained over Americans burning Muslim holy books on a base in Afghanistan. The burnings sparked violent protests and attacks that left some 30 people dead. Six U.S. service members have been killed in attacks by their Afghan colleagues since the Quran burnings came to light, but the violence has just started to calm down.
"This is an assassination, an intentional killing of innocent civilians and cannot be forgiven," Karzai said in a statement. He said he has repeatedly demanded the U.S. stop killing Afghan civilians.
Five people were wounded in the pre-dawn attack in Kandahar province, including a 15-year-old boy named Rafiullah who was shot in the leg and spoke to the president over the telephone. He described how the American soldier entered his house in the middle of the night, woke up his family and began shooting them, according to Karzai's statement.
*NATO officials apologized for the shootings but did not confirm that anyone was killed, referring instead to reports of deaths.*



Another fucking lie that people just assumed is true b/c it involves OUR servicemen.



*Go fuck yourselves.​*


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > A lone US soldier went on a rampage, killing at 16, possibly more, Afghanistanis in their homes; Reuters is reporting that IN Afghanistan, it is being reported as US SOLDIERS drunk, and laughing, carried out the killings. Should Obama speak on this today or soon, or ignore it. Sincere question here. broadcast
> ...


Link:

Western forces kill 16 civilians in Afghanistan: Kabul government | Reuters


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

No amount of Obama apologies will be enough to make this one right. Why are we still in Afghanistan? It's been so long, most don't even remember why we went there in the first place. This is a terrible and completely unnecessary tragedy. It's what happens when you put Soldiers in an No-Win situation. The Longest War is over. Time to come home.


A US soldier in Afghanistan has killed at least 16 civilians and wounded five after entering their homes in Kandahar province, senior local officials say.

He left his military base in the early hours of the morning and opened fire in at least two homes; women and children were among the dead. Nato said it was investigating the "deeply regrettable incident". Anti-US sentiment is already high in Afghanistan after US soldiers burnt copies of the Koran last month. US officials have apologised repeatedly for the incident at a Nato base in Kabul, but they failed to quell a series of protests and attacks that killed at least 30 people and six US troops.

Local people have reportedly gathered near the base in Panjwai district to protest about Sunday's killings, and the US embassy is advising against travel to the area. Lt Gen Adrian Bradshaw, deputy commander of Nato-led forces, said he was unable to "explain the motivation behind such callous acts", adding that "our thoughts and prayers are with those caught in this tragedy".

'Propaganda victory'

He is reported to have walked off his base at around 03:00 local time (22:30 GMT Saturday) and headed to nearby villages, moving methodically from house to house.

"Eleven members of my family are dead. They are all dead," Haji Samad, an elder from Najeeban village, told the AFP news agency.

Haji Sayed Jan, from Alkozai village, was quoted by the AFP as saying: "My home was attacked and I lost four family members".

Read More:
BBC News - US soldier kills Afghan civilians in Kandahar
DRUDGE REPORT 2012®


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2012)

It sounds like a guy who just flipped out.  

But it also shows that we need to get the hell out of there forth-with.


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Merged


Thank you for merging the two Trajan.


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> It sounds like a guy who just flipped out.
> 
> But it also shows that we need to get the hell out of there forth-with.


Yes, ONE guy lost his mind; not "drunken US troops laughing".

Western forces kill 16 civilians in Afghanistan: Kabul government | Reuters


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Afghan president: American kills 16 in shooting - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> Sounds like total muslim bullshit to me.
> ...


FOXnews is reporting on it with a quote from a USAF source:

US Soldier Accused Of Shooting Afghans, Reportedly Killing At Least 16 | Fox News


----------



## chesswarsnow (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry bout that,


1. Seems one of the good guys goes *Afghan* on some civilians in Afghanistan.
2. Recently the Afghans attacked and killed 6 Americans, along with 24 of their own over some silly *Korack* burnings.
3. Thats insane.
4. So, today, an American decides to *payback*, and wanders into some village and starts shooting people randomly.
5. Its really about time we leave this place.
6. Thinking we can reach these barbarians is insane itself.
7. Giving them the vote won't matter when whoever they vote for is a evil bastard, so democracy won't help in the least guys, *guys* meaning the American Government.
8. LINK:BBC News - US soldier kills Afghan civilians in Kandahar


"He left his military base in the early hours of the morning and opened fire in at least two homes; women and children were among the dead.

Nato said it was investigating the "deeply regrettable incident".

Anti-US sentiment is already high in Afghanistan after US soldiers burnt copies of the Koran last month.

US officials have apologised repeatedly for the incident at a Nato base in Kabul, but they failed to quell a series of protests and attacks that killed at least 30 people and six US troops.


9. Apologizing won't do anything either guys.
10. Lets get out, its time, *NOW*!!!!!!!

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## bodecea (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> No amount of Obama apologies will be enough to make this one right. Why are we still in Afghanistan? It's been so long, most don't even remember why we went there in the first place. This is a terrible and completely unnecessary tragedy. It's what happens when you put Soldiers in an No-Win situation. The Longest War is over. Time to come home.
> 
> 
> A US soldier in Afghanistan has killed at least 16 civilians and wounded five after entering their homes in Kandahar province, senior local officials say.
> ...


Why is rogue in quotes?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 11, 2012)

Moron.

There is already a thread on this.

<Threads Merged>   To Chesswarsnow.... Rules state you should check to make sure your topic is not already posted.  Please pay attention.


----------



## Full-Auto (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> No amount of Obama apologies will be enough to make this one right. Why are we still in Afghanistan? It's been so long, most don't even remember why we went there in the first place. This is a terrible and completely unnecessary tragedy. It's what happens when you put Soldiers in an No-Win situation. The Longest War is over. Time to come home.
> 
> 
> A US soldier in Afghanistan has killed at least 16 civilians and wounded five after entering their homes in Kandahar province, senior local officials say.
> ...



A certain tragedy. However when you think you can be nice in killing people these thing will happen. Soldiers are not policemen and should not be expected to conduct themselves that way, it is not how they are trained.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

More:

Western forces shot dead 16 civilians including nine children in southern Kandahar province on Sunday, Afghan officials said, in a rampage that witnesses said was carried out by American soldiers who were laughing and appeared drunk.

One Afghan father who said his children were killed in the shooting spree accused soldiers of later burning the bodies.

Witnesses told Reuters they saw a group of U.S. soldiers arrive at their village in Kandahar's Panjwayi district at around 2 am, enter homes and open fire.

The incident, one of the worst of its kind since the U.S.-led invasion of Afghanistan in 2001, is likely to deepen the divide between Washington and Kabul.

The U.S. embassy in Kabul said an American soldier had been detained over the shooting. It added that anti-U.S. reprisals were possible following the killings, which come just weeks after U.S. soldiers burned copies of the Koran at a NATO base, triggering widespread anti-Western protests.

Afghan President Hamid Karzai condemned the rampage as "intentional murders" and demanded an explanation from the United States. His office said the dead included nine children and three women.

An Afghan minister earlier told Reuters that a lone U.S. soldier had killed up to 16 people when he burst into homes in villages near his base in the middle of the night.

Western forces kill 16 civilians in Afghanistan: Kabul government | Reuters


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

bodecea said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > No amount of Obama apologies will be enough to make this one right. Why are we still in Afghanistan? It's been so long, most don't even remember why we went there in the first place. This is a terrible and completely unnecessary tragedy. It's what happens when you put Soldiers in an No-Win situation. The Longest War is over. Time to come home.
> ...


I do not know but Afghanistani news reporting is was SOLDIERS on a drunken spree is a BIG problem. Gen. Allen appears to have confirmed deaths; President Obama has expressed concern:

WASHINGTON (AP) &#8212; Senior U.S. officials were scrambling Sunday to determine what caused an American Army soldier to leave his base in southern Afghanistan and allegedly gun down as many as 16 Afghans in the early morning weekend hours.
Officials confirmed that the soldier was being detained in Kandahar and that the military was treating at least five wounded. One U.S. official said the soldier, an Army staff sergeant, was believed to have acted alone.
Gen. John Allen, the top U.S. commander in Afghanistan, issued a statement pledging a "rapid and thorough investigation" into the shooting spree, and said the soldier will remain in U.S. custody.
The shootings come at a particularly sensitive and critical time for the U.S., just as violence over the burning of Muslim holy books at a U.S. base was starting to calm down. And it could further fuel calls for a more rapid withdrawal of U.S. troops from Afghanistan.
The destruction of Qurans in a fire pit used to burn garbage last month sparked violent protests that killed some 30 people. And six U.S. service members were killed in attacks by Afghan security forces since the incident, which U.S. officials have apologized for and said was accidental.
Allen, in his statement, offered his regret and "deepest condolences" to the Afghan people for the Sunday shootings, and vowed that he will make sure that "anyone who is found to have committed wrong-doing is held fully accountable."
"This deeply appalling incident in no way represents the values of (International Security Assistance Force) and coalition troops or the abiding respect we feel for the Afghan people," said Allen. "Nor does it impugn or diminish the spirit of cooperation and partnership we have worked so hard to foster with the Afghan National Security Forces."
Caitlin Hayden, a spokeswoman for the White House National Security Council, said that President Barack Obama was briefed on the shooting incident. She said, "we are deeply concerned by the initial reports of this incident, and are monitoring the situation closely."
Defense Secretary Leon Panetta also has been informed.
Afghan officials reported that 16 people were killed including nine children and three women.
Copyright © 2012 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. 
*****************************************************
What this will lead to is the question.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 11, 2012)

merge x 4. 

we have a search feature folks......


----------



## bodecea (Mar 11, 2012)

We tried.  Didn't work. Time to go.  IMO


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 11, 2012)

If the military finds him guilty he should be turned over to the Afghans for punishment.
Or do we not respect their sovernty as a nation with an elected government?


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 11, 2012)

Trajan said:


> apparently, someone snapped. On one hand I am not altogether surprised,  over the last 10 years, considering the recent events and events in the past that had caused reprisal killings committed by Afghans, donning amercian uniforms to slip into bases,commit sabotage  etc etc ....
> 
> The Military Judicial system  will swing into action and if it is as appears, he must be punished.
> 
> ...



This is going to be bad........


----------



## Trajan (Mar 11, 2012)

Peach said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I have a major problem with article.....I am going to bookmark this and if this isn't so ala drunk laughing "soldiers" as opposed to one, and whats with the "western forces" btw? . Reuters needs to fold their tent,...this sounds like they just took eye witness accounts and published them as headlines...neither the BBC or CNN have references to drunk soldeirS...



_By Ahmad Nadem

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan | Sun Mar 11, 2012 11:38am EDT

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (Reuters) - Western forces shot dead 16 civilians including nine children in southern Kandahar province on Sunday, Afghan officials said, in a rampage that witnesses said was carried out by American soldiers who were laughing and appeared drunk._

Western forces kill 16 civilians in Afghanistan: Kabul government | Reuters


----------



## Trajan (Mar 11, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > apparently, someone snapped. On one hand I am not altogether surprised,  over the last 10 years, considering the recent events and events in the past that had caused reprisal killings committed by Afghans, donning amercian uniforms to slip into bases,commit sabotage  etc etc ....
> ...



you said it....at this point any organized/systemic Political/Military phased withdrawal is, well, forget it,


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...


It is Reuters reporting what an Afghani paper is reporting; beyond bad, nearing a crisis. Afghanis killed US troops for the burning of the Koran. This may be much, much worse, to put it mildly.


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 11, 2012)

Peach said:


> A lone US soldier went on a rampage, killing at 16, possibly more, Afghanistanis in their homes; Reuters is reporting that IN Afghanistan, it is being reported as US SOLDIERS drunk, and laughing, carried out the killings. Should Obama speak on this today or soon, or ignore it. Sincere question here. broadcast



I don't think it helps the situation for the CINC to get immediately involved.  Just my gut.

If this soldier is guilty of this, he has committed 16 counts of murder and deserves execution.


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 11, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> If the military finds him guilty he should be turned over to the Afghans for punishment.
> Or do we not respect their sovernty as a nation with an elected government?



No.


----------



## elvis (Mar 11, 2012)

This is just one more reason we don't belong there.  Imagine what it wil be like in 2024.


----------



## blu (Mar 11, 2012)

... and we wonder why they hate us


----------



## Wiseacre (Mar 11, 2012)

Might wanna get the whole story before you rush to judgement.    Could be mental/psychological issues here.   Too many deployments, too much stress, not saying that's the case here but it used to be we reserved judgement until we at least knew what happened.


----------



## Full-Auto (Mar 11, 2012)

blu said:


> ... and we wonder why they hate us



Thread already started bro.

Merge please........................


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 11, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > If the military finds him guilty he should be turned over to the Afghans for punishment.
> ...



to which item the first or second item?


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...


Trajan, the article IS the problem; all other sources, and Karzai report ONE soldier, possibly having a nervous breakdown, yet the Afghani source reports "SOLDIERS".


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 11, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> Might wanna get the whole story before you rush to judgement.    Could be mental/psychological issues here.   Too many deployments, too much stress, not saying that's the case here but it used to be we reserved judgement until we at least knew what happened.



I did post if the military finds him guilty.


----------



## Conservative (Mar 11, 2012)

blu said:


> ... and we wonder why they hate us



link?????


----------



## California Girl (Mar 11, 2012)

Scuttlebutt is that a SpecOps guy had a nervous breakdown.... and sick freaks like blu sit around on their asses playing keyboard warriors.


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > If the military finds him guilty he should be turned over to the Afghans for punishment.
> ...


I agree Geaux, HELL NO. No "turnover" to Afghani authorities.


----------



## Wiseacre (Mar 11, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> > Might wanna get the whole story before you rush to judgement.    Could be mental/psychological issues here.   Too many deployments, too much stress, not saying that's the case here but it used to be we reserved judgement until we at least knew what happened.
> ...




So you did, I wasn't aiming at you or anyone else in particular.


----------



## OtaniKitano (Mar 11, 2012)

Conservative said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > ... and we wonder why they hate us
> ...



Link?  LMAO.  Have you ever been anywhere besides the U.S.?  Take a dart, throw it at a world map, go wherever the dart lands and then when you get back tell us what you heard and saw.


----------



## Conservative (Mar 11, 2012)

OtaniKitano said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



translation: I have no link, I heard it someplace and ASSumed it was factual.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 11, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> Might wanna get the whole story before you rush to judgement.    Could be mental/psychological issues here.   Too many deployments, too much stress, not saying that's the case here but it used to be we reserved judgement until we at least knew what happened.



"Get the whole story before you rush to judgment"; best advice to all.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 11, 2012)

Peach said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



and reuters should employ more scrutiny, the immediate headlines even if later proven false, as we have seen several times after lives are lost, don't matter much as the damage is done.

Whats worse is,  I looked up this  Ahmad Nadem hes as stringer for Rueters working for the pajhwok afghan news....so that means that the story is also going out in the aghan natives languages.....so, what do you think will a greater degree of uproar and angst; 'US soldier snaps,  kills 16 afghans'...or ' Laughing Drunk US soldiers  kill 16 Afghans....? And they need to broadcast it to in the West? 

They won't care if later its a lone soldier gone nuts, they will have a  narrative the taliban will love and use to full effect.


----------



## Conservative (Mar 11, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Scuttlebutt is that a SpecOps guy had a nervous breakdown.... and sick freaks like blu sit around on their asses playing keyboard warriors.



If you put a weapon in Blu's hand, he'd shoot his foot off.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 11, 2012)

One soldier snapped, most likely as a result of having the US regime do nothing about the wanton murders of soldiers in Afghanistan and justifying those killings.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 11, 2012)

Peach said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



So other countries should not turn over people who commit crimes against the USA to us either?

Remember now this is IF WE find them guilty first.
If they are guilty of this why should we protect them?
Our servicement need to realize that if they do such things that they are on their own.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 11, 2012)

Conservative said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Scuttlebutt is that a SpecOps guy had a nervous breakdown.... and sick freaks like blu sit around on their asses playing keyboard warriors.
> ...



Meh, he's not man enough to handle a week in Afghanistan.... he just loves to criticize anyone in uniform. Scummy little man.


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 11, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Scuttlebutt is that a SpecOps guy had a nervous breakdown.... and sick freaks like blu sit around on their asses playing keyboard warriors.



Nevermind our fighting men have to watch the Commander in Chief grobbling for forgiveness all the time.

Im sure that weighs on their minds alot... it would me.


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


Afghanistan is not yet a stable nation; Karzai says one thing, the news sources report another, more heinous  version of the story. WHICH authorities should US troops be "turned over" to?


----------



## Trajan (Mar 11, 2012)

blu said:


> ... and we wonder why they hate us



when you choose to believe the worst, of course...oh wait.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 11, 2012)

merged , again.


----------



## Conservative (Mar 11, 2012)

Trajan said:


> merge x 4.
> 
> we have a search feature folks......



that requires effort.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 11, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



they were serving us, they broke rules in our service, they are found guilty and given punishment meted out by the system they were in. 


considering books got burned and some afghans thought shooting 2 soldiers in the back of the head was fair recompense, why on earth would you consider handing them over in any scenario.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

I know loyal Obama supporters wont like to hear this, but i think our Soldiers no longer have any faith in their Commander in Chief. His constant apologies really have worn them down. I'm not surprised at all that this happened. Time to bring em all home.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 11, 2012)

Are we sure it was an American service member? Are we sure it wasn't the Taliban? Forgive me if I wait for more details, like maybe a name, rank, and filed charges before I pass judgement...


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 11, 2012)

Peach said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Other than violating our laws, it sets a horrible precedent.


----------



## Wiseacre (Mar 11, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...




In an election year?   No chance in hell.   Maybe next year if the Big O gets re-elected.


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 11, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Uniformed personnel are under the jurisdiction of the UCMJ period.  Despite how heinous the accusations, that must be preserved.

Saying "If you screw up while serving your country, you are on your own" is a disastrously bad idea.


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 11, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



And you are?


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 11, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Scuttlebutt is that a SpecOps guy had a nervous breakdown.... and sick freaks like blu sit around on their asses playing keyboard warriors.
> ...



Has utterly nothing to do with the issue at hand?


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

I know loyal Obama supporters wont like to hear this, but i think our Soldiers no longer have any faith in their Commander in Chief. His constant apologies really have worn them down. I'm not surprised at all that this happened. Time to bring em all home.
**********************************************
Newt agrees, L. Graham says STAY. This one soldier is not "ours"; I don't see how any candidate can inspire faith in this mission. We ignored Afghanistan for years after Iraq began. Ron Paul was against the Iraq invasion, I'll give him credit for that. 

The soldier's mental health may mean little to the Afghani population.


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Uniformed personnel are under the jurisdiction of the UCMJ period. Despite how heinous the accusations, that must be preserved.

Saying "If you screw up while serving your country, you are on your own" is a disastrously bad idea.
__________________
An absolute.


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 11, 2012)

OMG this is just awful.


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 11, 2012)

Y'all who are saying we should hand this guy over to the Afghanis are nuts.


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> I know loyal Obama supporters wont like to hear this, but i think our Soldiers no longer have any faith in their Commander in Chief. His constant apologies really have worn them down. I'm not surprised at all that this happened. Time to bring em all home.



You are a total fucktard for projecting your own partisan bugaboo.

They are alleginging 9 children and 3 women were murdered.

9 children and 3 women.

Dipshit.


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 11, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I know loyal Obama supporters wont like to hear this, but i think our Soldiers no longer have any faith in their Commander in Chief. His constant apologies really have worn them down. I'm not surprised at all that this happened. Time to bring em all home.
> ...



I negged him for that post.  He's crying about it in my inbox as I type.


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 11, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Me too.  He isn't crying about it yet.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



 Nah, you're just an angry butt-hurt Obama-Bot who has been hurt by the truth. Nothing more, nothing less. And you're a Neg-Repping pussy to boot.


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



You're a fuggin' low-life piece of trash.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



 Aw, poor wittle Obama-Bot still feelin butt-hurt? Well get over it. Sometimes the truth really can hurt. Grow up.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> I know loyal Obama supporters wont like to hear this, but i think our Soldiers no longer have any faith in their Commander in Chief. His constant apologies really have worn them down. I'm not surprised at all that this happened. Time to bring em all home.



You know this from your experience serving in the military under what president?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Scuttlebutt is that a SpecOps guy had a nervous breakdown.... and sick freaks like blu sit around on their asses playing keyboard warriors.



Then if that were the case, his superiors should have known he was losing it.  

We need to have a plan to get out quickly.  I can't imagine this is going to end well.


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 11, 2012)

bodecea said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I know loyal Obama supporters wont like to hear this, but i think our Soldiers no longer have any faith in their Commander in Chief. His constant apologies really have worn them down. I'm not surprised at all that this happened. Time to bring em all home.
> ...



That kid serving.


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 11, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



He's a fucking kid?


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

The truth is, many of our Soldiers feel completely abandoned by their Commander in Chief. His constant apologizing really has taken its toll on them. They watch six of their fellow Soldiers get slaughtered for nothing, meanwhile their Commander in Chief goes on apologizing. They see it as a No-Win situation now. Their own Commander in Chief doesn't even have their backs at this point. It's a real cluster fuck over there. Time to bring our kids home. That's the only logical solution.


----------



## Warrior102 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sallow said:


> That's awful.
> 
> It's really really time to quit that place.



Agree

I felt this way a  long time ago


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 11, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Kid/guy 

Scumbag fits nicely, though.


----------



## Warrior102 (Mar 11, 2012)

bodecea said:


> You know this from your experience serving in the military under what president?



What did you serve in the military?
Head?


----------



## Warrior102 (Mar 11, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Manchild


----------



## bodecea (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> The truth is, many of our Soldiers feel completely abandoned by their Commander in Chief. His constant apologizing really has taken its toll on them. They watch six of their fellow Soldiers get slaughtered for nothing, meanwhile their Commander in Chief goes on apologizing. They see it as a No-Win situation now. Their own Commander in Chief doesn't even have their backs at this point. It's a real cluster fuck over there. Time to bring our kids home. That's the only logical solution.



And you know tbis from you're serving in the military when?   Missed your answer before.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 11, 2012)

Why the fuck are we still there?

Where the fuck is Code Pink?

 Obama is a war-mongering statist piece of crap. 

Osama is dead, why are we not out yet so that this shit doesn't happen?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 11, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You know this from your experience serving in the military under what president?
> ...



I served our country proudly.  Don't project your ideas of what your military service consisted of onto others.  Not all of us were EClub hostess girlees.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 11, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Down boy!!


----------



## Nova78 (Mar 11, 2012)

They snap  and kill American soilders,What do the Afgans do when there soilders Snap?  We were trying to help them,we need to get out of that shit hole once and for all...........


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

Nova78 said:


> They snap  and kill American soilders,What do the Afgans do when there soilders Snap?  We were trying to help them,we need to get out of that shit hole once and for all...........



Yup.


----------



## Wiseacre (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> > They snap  and kill American soilders,What do the Afgans do when there soilders Snap?  We were trying to help them,we need to get out of that shit hole once and for all...........
> ...




Double yup


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2012)

(Reuters) - One or more U.S. soldiers shot dead 16 civilians, including nine children according to Afghan officials, in Afghanistan's south on Sunday in what witnesses described as a massacre.

NATO said they had detained one U.S. soldier in the killings. U.S. officials said the soldier was a staff sergeant.

The incident, one of the worst of its kind since the U.S.-led invasion of Afghanistan in 2001, quickly inflamed the severely strained relations between Washington and Kabul.

The U.S. Embassy in Kabul said anti-U.S. reprisals were possible following the killings, which come weeks after U.S. soldiers burned copies of the Koran at a NATO base, triggering widespread anti-Western protests in which at least 30 people died.

Neighbors and relatives of the dead said they had seen a group of U.S. soldiers arrive at their village in Kandahar's Panjwayi district at about 2 a.m., enter homes and open fire.

A senior U.S. defense official in Washington rejected witness accounts that several apparently drunk soldiers were involved. "Based on the preliminary information we have this account is flatly wrong," the official said. "We believe one U.S. service member acted alone, not a group of U.S. soldiers."

An Afghan man who said his children were killed in the shooting spree accused soldiers of later burning the bodies.

Sixteen Afghan civilians killed in U.S. shooting spree | Reuters


----------



## The T (Mar 11, 2012)

Ever heard of the search function?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/afgha...reportedly-shoots-kills-afghan-civilians.html


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2012)

A spokesman for NATO's International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) said the U.S. soldier "walked back to the base and turned himself into U.S. Forces this morning", adding there had been no military operations taking place in the area when the incident occurred.

Panjwayi district is about 35 km (22 miles) west of the provincial capital Kandahar city. The district is considered the spiritual home of the Taliban and has been a hive of insurgent activity in recent years.

"I saw that all 11 of my relatives were killed, including my children and grandchildren," said a weeping Haji Samad, who said he had left his home a day earlier.

BLOOD-SPATTERED WALLS

The walls of the house were blood-splattered.

"They (Americans) poured chemicals over their dead bodies and burned them," Samad told Reuters at the scene.

Neighbors said they had awoken to crackling gunfire from American soldiers, who they described as laughing and drunk.

"They were all drunk and shooting all over the place," said neighbor Agha Lala, who visited one of the homes where killings took place.

"Their (the victims') bodies were riddled with bullets."

A senior U.S. defense official said Defense Secretary Leon Panetta "was deeply saddened to hear last night of this incident and is closely monitoring reports out of Afghanistan."

Sixteen Afghan civilians killed in U.S. shooting spree | Reuters


----------



## The T (Mar 11, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Why the fuck are we still there?
> 
> Where the fuck is Code Pink?
> 
> ...


Obama has a Nobel Peace Prize to think about...


----------



## bodecea (Mar 11, 2012)

The T said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fuck are we still there?
> ...



Deflection.  The last refuge of a soulless brainless scoundrel.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

The T said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fuck are we still there?
> ...


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 11, 2012)

Peach said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Ahh like our stories of how the girl went down shooting with a rifle that had not been fired at all?  Or how Tillman died?  Or we know where the WMD's are?
Or Abugrabass?

Governments and politicians lie.


----------



## Intense (Mar 11, 2012)

Sallow said:


> That's awful.
> 
> It's really really time to quit that place.



Agreed. Focus is so far lost, do we even know why we are there anymore?


----------



## Intense (Mar 11, 2012)

Peach said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



They are US Military. They should be turned over to US Military Command.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

Intense said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > That's awful.
> ...



Yeah, The Longest War is over. Time to come home.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 11, 2012)

The Brits failed.  The Russians failed.  We failed.  It is a shithole.  Time to leave and let the jackels have it back.


----------



## elvis (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> I know loyal Obama supporters wont like to hear this, but i think our Soldiers no longer have any faith in their Commander in Chief. His constant apologies really have worn them down. I'm not surprised at all that this happened. Time to bring em all home.



I know Jefferson Davis Paul supporters won't like this.  But you are a despicable traitorous little shit.


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> The truth is, many of our Soldiers feel completely abandoned by their Commander in Chief. His constant apologizing really has taken its toll on them. They watch six of their fellow Soldiers get slaughtered for nothing, meanwhile their Commander in Chief goes on apologizing. They see it as a No-Win situation now. Their own Commander in Chief doesn't even have their backs at this point. It's a real cluster fuck over there. Time to bring our kids home. That's the only logical solution.



You don't know what the truth is slappy and your sorry ass certainly doesn't speak for the troops.  Blaming a murderous rampage on any President only reveals you as the total fucktard that you are.


----------



## elvis (Mar 11, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is, many of our Soldiers feel completely abandoned by their Commander in Chief. His constant apologizing really has taken its toll on them. They watch six of their fellow Soldiers get slaughtered for nothing, meanwhile their Commander in Chief goes on apologizing. They see it as a No-Win situation now. Their own Commander in Chief doesn't even have their backs at this point. It's a real cluster fuck over there. Time to bring our kids home. That's the only logical solution.
> ...



I am wondering if Jefferson Davis Paul will do the same.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

elvis said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I know loyal Obama supporters wont like to hear this, but i think our Soldiers no longer have any faith in their Commander in Chief. His constant apologies really have worn them down. I'm not surprised at all that this happened. Time to bring em all home.
> ...



Liar.


----------



## elvis (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



No.  You are a traitor.  You stand for the dissolution of America.  Traitor.  And you're a classless scumbag for politicizing this tragedy.


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



On top of the above, you are about one degree above a "conspiracy theory" forum regular.  

In other words, you have three neurons rubbing together (as opposed to two).


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is, many of our Soldiers feel completely abandoned by their Commander in Chief. His constant apologizing really has taken its toll on them. They watch six of their fellow Soldiers get slaughtered for nothing, meanwhile their Commander in Chief goes on apologizing. They see it as a No-Win situation now. Their own Commander in Chief doesn't even have their backs at this point. It's a real cluster fuck over there. Time to bring our kids home. That's the only logical solution.
> ...


Still, the question leave sooner than the "timetable" or await more US deaths? And if we just LEAVE, who will watch the backs of the the last troops leaving? Karzai does not seem to have control over the country.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is, many of our Soldiers feel completely abandoned by their Commander in Chief. His constant apologizing really has taken its toll on them. They watch six of their fellow Soldiers get slaughtered for nothing, meanwhile their Commander in Chief goes on apologizing. They see it as a No-Win situation now. Their own Commander in Chief doesn't even have their backs at this point. It's a real cluster fuck over there. Time to bring our kids home. That's the only logical solution.
> ...



Didn't blame it on him. I just said many Soldiers have lost faith in him as their Commander in Chief. They just watched six of their fellow Soldiers get slaughtered for nothing, and all they got in repsonse from their Commander in Chief, was a feeble apology to the Afghan Government. That has to be very disheartening for our Soldiers. It's like, what are they fighting and dying for at this point? It's time to bring em all home. Period, end of story.


----------



## elvis (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



No.  You politicized it.  You are a scumbag and a traitor to boot.


----------



## Intense (Mar 11, 2012)

Conservative Republicans who have challenged Obama's steps toward ending the Afghanistan mission said on Sunday talk shows that justice must be done, but the goal of preventing Afghanistan from again becoming a terrorist haven remained the focus.

"This is tragic and will be investigated, and that soldier will be held accountable for his actions under the military justice system," Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina said on the ABC program "This Week with George Stephanopoulos." "Unfortunately, these things happen in war."

Instead of hastening a U.S. departure, the proper response is to continue preparing Afghan security forces to assume a greater role while negotiating a strategic partnership with the government that would include some U.S. resources staying on past 2014 in order to "stop this narrative that we're leaving," Graham said.

"We can win this thing. We can get it right," Graham said. "I will support the president when he does the right thing."

Another conservative, Arizona Sen. John McCain, called the shootings "a terrible situation."

"It is one of those things that you cannot explain except to extend your deepest sympathy to those victims and see that justice is done," McCain said on "Fox News Sunday."

At the same time, he cited recent progress in talks on a strategic partnership with Afghanistan as a step in the right direction while noting other challenges facing the country, including government corruption and safe haven in Pakistan for insurgents.

*Republican presidential hopeful Newt Gingrich, meanwhile, called for condolences to the families and possible compensation for their losses in an effort to make clear a moral distinction between the U.S. forces and their enemies, described by Gingrich as terrorists "in the business worldwide of killing the innocent."
*
*Asked if was time for the United States to leave Afghanistan, Gingrich told the CBS program "Face the Nation" that "I think it is."
*
Condolences, questions over Afghan shootings - CNN.com


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Liar. And are you saying there are no Conspiracies? Because if you are, that just seems very crazy to me. Conspiracies do exist. Some Conspiracy Theories are Bullshit, but others are not. But to believe there are no Conspiracies, would be as ignorant & loony as it gets.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

elvis said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Liar.


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

Thus, my questions. 
*********************************************************
This is tragic and will be investigated, and that soldier will be held accountable for his actions under the military justice system," Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina said on the ABC program "This Week with George Stephanopoulos." "Unfortunately, these things happen in war."

Instead of hastening a U.S. departure, the proper response is to continue preparing Afghan security forces to assume a greater role while negotiating a strategic partnership with the government that would include some U.S. resources staying on past 2014 in order to "stop this narrative that we're leaving," Graham said.

"We can win this thing. We can get it right," Graham said. "I will support the president when he does the right thing."

Another conservative, Arizona Sen. John McCain, called the shootings "a terrible situation."

"It is one of those things that you cannot explain except to extend your deepest sympathy to those victims and see that justice is done," McCain said on "Fox News Sunday."

At the same time, he cited recent progress in talks on a strategic partnership with Afghanistan as a step in the right direction while noting other challenges facing the country, including government corruption and safe haven in Pakistan for insurgents.

Republican presidential hopeful Newt Gingrich, meanwhile, called for condolences to the families and possible compensation for their losses in an effort to make clear a moral distinction between the U.S. forces and their enemies, described by Gingrich as terrorists "in the business worldwide of killing the innocent."

Asked if was time for the United States to leave Afghanistan, Gingrich told the CBS program "Face the Nation" that "I think it is."


----------



## elvis (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Traitor.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

Put yourself in our Soldiers' shoes for a minute. They see their fellow Soldiers massacred by savages yet their Commander in Chief's only response is to apologize to the Afghan Government. It's like those Soldiers never even existed. And what did they die for? It's just such a mess. Lets get the hell out of there.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

elvis said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Liar.


----------



## elvis (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



How many states is Jefferson Davis Paul going to win?


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

elvis said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Oh just stop with your butt-hurt Bullshit. Did you and Article pick up that Preparation H for your hurt buttholes yet. You two need to get together and start salving each others' hurtin buttholes immediately. Good luck with that.


----------



## elvis (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


In other words, none.  Thanks for clearing that up, traitor.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 11, 2012)

elvis said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Poor little butt-hurt whiner.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> I know loyal Obama supporters wont like to hear this, but i think our Soldiers no longer have any faith in their Commander in Chief. His constant apologies really have worn them down. I'm not surprised at all that this happened. Time to bring em all home.



I would like to know what YOU know about our Soldiers and who they have faith in.  When did you serve?  Who was President when you were serving?  And did you ever lose faith in him when you were serving?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



We know what YOU think about a lot.....

BTW...still waiting for you to tell us when you served, and who was President then.  (if you have answered, my apologies.   If you have not answered, why not?)


----------



## bodecea (Mar 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Put yourself in our Soldiers' shoes for a minute. They see their fellow Soldiers massacred by savages yet their Commander in Chief's only response is to apologize to the Afghan Government. It's like those Soldiers never even existed. And what did they die for? It's just such a mess. Lets get the hell out of there.



How can YOU put yourself in our Soldier's shoes for a minute.   When did you wear our BOOTS, Paulie.

Still waiting for your answer.   If you have answered, my apologies.   If you have not answered yet, why not?


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

bodecea said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Put yourself in our Soldiers' shoes for a minute. They see their fellow Soldiers massacred by savages yet their Commander in Chief's only response is to apologize to the Afghan Government. It's like those Soldiers never even existed. And what did they die for? It's just such a mess. Lets get the hell out of there.
> ...


Sorry to invade the questions; WHAT is the best course in Afghanistan? Leave sooner than planned, or stay, despite lives lost? I know what L. Graham, McCain and Gingrich think.


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 11, 2012)

To hell with a presidential apology.  We are getting shot by people we trained and we apologize for burning a book while the President of Afghanistan says oh well you know we will bring the criminal to justice sorry about that.  An American shoots some Afghans and it's unforgivable?????? No  no no, it's war.  They should just count their blessings we didn't do what we should have done which is declare total war destroy their despicable country and go the hell home.


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr. President said:


> To hell with a presidential apology.  We are getting shot by people we trained and we apologize for burning a book while the President of Afghanistan says oh well you know we will bring the criminal to justice sorry about that.  An American shoots some Afghans and it's unforgivable?????? No  no no, it's war.  They should just count their blessings we didn't do what we should have done which is declare total war destroy their despicable country and go the hell home.



How'd that work for the Japanese?


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 11, 2012)

Do i look japanese?


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr. President said:


> Do i look japanese?



Do you look Afghan?


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 11, 2012)

A little bit!  But that's beside the point.  The fact of the matter is that ok 16 of their people got killed by an American.  We will try him convict him kill him while maintaining good order and discipline.  Our citizens won't find the nearest Afghan and kill him.  Or go launch rockets or shoot at the Afghan ambassador.  But we burn a book and we have to die? No, kill those ignorant pieces of garbage and leave the country to rot.


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr. President said:


> A little bit!  But that's beside the point.  The fact of the matter is that ok 16 of their people got killed by an American.  We will try him convict him kill him while maintaining good order and discipline.  Our citizens won't find the nearest Afghan and kill him.  Or go launch rockets or shoot at the Afghan ambassador.  But we burn a book and we have to die? No, kill those ignorant pieces of garbage and leave the country to rot.



How'd that work for the Japanese?


----------



## Peach (Mar 11, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Mr. President said:
> 
> 
> > A little bit!  But that's beside the point.  The fact of the matter is that ok 16 of their people got killed by an American.  We will try him convict him kill him while maintaining good order and discipline.  Our citizens won't find the nearest Afghan and kill him.  Or go launch rockets or shoot at the Afghan ambassador.  But we burn a book and we have to die? No, kill those ignorant pieces of garbage and leave the country to rot.
> ...


In China or in Japan? Japan got massive aid, became a techno leader. China found a "new course".


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 11, 2012)

Maybe I just fail to see the substance  in that statement.  You know, having articulated yourself so well.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 11, 2012)

Peach said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Honestly, we need to divide Afganistan into grids  on a map...show it to their authorities...and point out "See these hundred of grids? Everytime we find out we got a shipment of drugs from you or some kind of terrorism from you, we will come in and bomb one (or ) more of these grids into oblivion.   And you won't know which one."  Then pull everyone out within a few weeks of now.  Oh, and never, ever give them any kind of aid ever again.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 11, 2012)

Has Paulie answered yet about when he got his military experience to know what our soldiers are feeling?


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes we can get out of debt by stopping aid to Iraq, Afghanistan, and Pakistan.


----------



## Liability (Mar 11, 2012)

elvis said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Ah.  I like to field these difficult questions.   

It appears that Dr. Paul will win exactly zero states before he Convention and that he has exactly no chance whatsoever of the becoming the GOP standard bearer.

And even though he professes to hate all manner of anti-Constitutional behavior, he is nevertheless so full of shit that there is a chance he will go 3P even at the COST of insuring that the worst offender, the incumbent, gets re-elected.

Ron Paul is a bad joke.

And the ones who are butthurt (perpetually) about that assclown are the ones who cannot tolerate hearing the truth about him. 

Neverthenonethfuckingless, here it is.  Truth!  Ron Paul has zero chance.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 11, 2012)

It's a damn shame but maybe it will give us an excuse to get the hell out of that God forsaken country. Barry doesn't seem to want to fight so what the hell are we doing there? Count on the world (and the Obama administration) to make a gigantic issue out of it while they forget about the Jihad Major who opened fire on his own Troops.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 11, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Mar 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdnsSu95GTM&feature=channel]Faces of the Other - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 11, 2012)

I direct your attention to my avatar rightly entitled Face of Don't Give a Shit


----------



## bodecea (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr. President said:


> I direct your attention to my avatar rightly entitled Face of Don't Give a Shit



Which, of course, explains why you posted here a few times.


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 11, 2012)

elvis said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't blame it on him. I just said many Soldiers have lost faith in him as their Commander in Chief. They just watched six of their fellow Soldiers get slaughtered for nothing, and all they got in repsonse from their Commander in Chief, was a feeble apology to the Afghan Government. That has to be very disheartening for our Soldiers. It's like, what are they fighting and dying for at this point? It's time to bring em all home. Period, end of story.
> ...



Means dick coming from you fucktard.


----------



## elvis (Mar 11, 2012)

JWBooth said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Ah.  Another Jefferson Davis Paul supporter.  Oddball must love having you two cum dumpsters on his team.


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 11, 2012)

> *New reputation!*
> Hi, you have received -755 reputation points from elvis.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> ...


Means dick coming from you fucktard.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2012)

Some thoughts on this issue.  

We are in this mess because we've lost sight of our goal. 

Why did we go into Afghanistan.  1) To get Osama Bin Laden. 2) To break up the Al Qaeda training camps.  

Okay, we did those things.  

The reasoning behind why we are still there is because we are trying to "build a democracy" so that the Taliban won't come back.  

But the reality is, if there was a fair and open election, and the Taliban were allowed to run candidates, they'd probably win. 

Obama decided to double down on Afghanistan because during the campaign, he called Iraq the "War of Choice" while Afghanistan was the "War of Necessity". It was his way of sounding like a hawk while still pandering to the Code Pink anti-war types. 

But the idea that we could turn Afghanistan into a democracy should have gotten a rude wakeup call when Karzai stole the 2009 election.  He probably could have won in the runoff, but he insisted on stuffing the ballot boxes.  And then we forced him to reconsider, but by that point, everyone knew it was a farce. He was a puppet president stealing an election, so why bother going through the motions.  

Meanwhile, Pakistan is playing a double game here. They are the ones who are created the Taliban to start with and are funding them now. 

The Cold, Pragmatic thing to do would be to withdraw, but then put Pakistan on notice that we will hold them accountable for the Taliban's behavior when they take over again.  We should also forge closer ties with India, a country that actually shares a lot of our values.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2012)

whitehall said:


> It's a damn shame but maybe it will give us an excuse to get the hell out of that God forsaken country. Barry doesn't seem to want to fight so what the hell are we doing there? Count on the world (and the Obama administration) to make a gigantic issue out of it while they forget about the Jihad Major who opened fire on his own Troops.



'The Longest War' is now over. This horrifying debacle sealed the deal on that. They've already been in talks to hand half the country over to the Taliban anyway. The big sell-out has been well underway for some time. No more Soldiers need to die over there. They really would be dying for nothing.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 12, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> If the military finds him guilty he should be turned over to the Afghans for punishment.
> Or do we not respect their sovernty as a nation with an elected government?



No its not a good idea to turn him over to the Afghans.


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 12, 2012)

Why would we turn a US soldier over to another country?  We try him, find him guilty and kill him.  Good order and discipline.  Not slowly torture then cut his stomach open and hang him afterwards drag his body through the streets.  See the difference?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 12, 2012)

Mr. President said:


> Why would we turn a US soldier over to another country?  We try him, find him guilty and kill him.  Good order and discipline.  Not slowly torture then cut his stomach open and hang him afterwards drag his body through the streets.  See the difference?



The man was on his 4th deployment and had mental issues, he should have never been sent to Afghanistan in the first place.


----------



## Peach (Mar 12, 2012)

Why would we turn a US soldier over to another country? We try him, find him guilty and kill him. Good order and discipline. Not slowly torture then cut his stomach open and hang him afterwards drag his body through the streets. See the difference?
***********************************************
Yes, trial under the USMJ, as deemed proper. Trial held in Afghanistan is the question.


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> The man was on his 4th deployment and had mental issues, he should have never been sent to Afghanistan in the first place.



We could make that argument.  Indeed he may have needed help long ago.  But in that environment  and with the consequences of your actions being placed on your brothers I think you have to at the end of the day soldier up.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 12, 2012)

Mr. President said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The man was on his 4th deployment and had mental issues, he should have never been sent to Afghanistan in the first place.
> ...



I definently don't agree with what the man did however anyone who does something like this deserves to have their mental health questioned, I don't a human being can go through 4 deployments without taking a hit to their mental health.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 12, 2012)

Have you noticed that the Afghans are pretty much shrugging it off.   Not nearly the interest as in the koran burning.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Have you noticed that the Afghans are pretty much shrugging it off.   Not nearly the interest as in the koran burning.



I don't know if their necessarily shrugging it off, the Taliban swore revenge today because of this.


----------



## Peach (Mar 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Have you noticed that the Afghans are pretty much shrugging it off.   Not nearly the interest as in the koran burning.


So far, I hope it remains that way.


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 12, 2012)

They lived with the taliban they're used to it


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 12, 2012)

Mr. President said:


> They lived with the taliban they're used to it



Most of the people over there want to be left alone to recite Quranic verses, live in mud huts, fuck goats, and kill each other. I say we let them have at it.


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Mar 12, 2012)

((all the families, the servicemember' in question as well))


----------



## bodecea (Mar 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Have you noticed that the Afghans are pretty much shrugging it off.   Not nearly the interest as in the koran burning.



If that is indeed true, even more reason to leave now.   We will never understand their ways, they will never understand ours.


----------



## elvis (Mar 12, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed that the Afghans are pretty much shrugging it off.   Not nearly the interest as in the koran burning.
> ...



It's not gonna happen any time soon.


----------



## Peach (Mar 12, 2012)

They lived with the taliban they're used to it
****************************************
Should the US just "forget" about radical Islam then?


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> They lived with the taliban they're used to it
> ****************************************
> *Should the US just "forget" about radical Islam then?*



what a stupid question..


----------



## Sallow (Mar 13, 2012)

Just found out this guy was 38, on multiple deployments and had a head injury. Additionally he's the father of two children. It sounds like he just snapped.

This is just a very sad story.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Just found out this guy was 38, on multiple deployments and had a head injury. Additionally he's the father of two children. It sounds like he just snapped.
> 
> This is just a very sad story.



Reading more about him it sounds like the man should have never been deployed to Afghanistan, I am telling you we haven't even scratched the service on the mental damage we are doing to our men and women. I deployed with a young lady to Kuwait on my last deployment before I got out of the service, she was a med tech and worked in the clinic, she re-deployed to a spot in Afghanistan near the border with Pakistan, I was keeping track of her on Myspace and she really started to lose it, the place where she was at was taking heavy casualties and she saw alot, she actually just got sent back Stateside because she was starting to unravel and become mentally unstable, she dropped off the grid and I have not heard from her in years.


----------



## jodylee (Mar 16, 2012)

No extradition, just hang him in Afghanistan. This idea of 'He just snapped' doesn't wash with me, Everyone has their excuses, and now a dozen Afghan family's have a good reason to 'snap'. they should join the cue of people wanting to 'snap' against the US.


----------



## jodylee (Mar 16, 2012)

Peach said:


> They lived with the taliban they're used to it
> ****************************************
> Should the US just "forget" about radical Islam then?



I think you have enough to worry about with Christian fundamentalists and Zionists trying to impose there deluded vision on the world


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 16, 2012)

jodylee said:


> No extradition, just hang him in Afghanistan. This idea of 'He just snapped' doesn't wash with me, Everyone has their excuses, and now a dozen Afghan family's have a good reason to 'snap'. they should join the cue of people wanting to 'snap' against the US.



Hang?  No he will get a firing squad.  The Afghans have been "snapping" for the last 10 years.


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 19, 2012)

*How many Americans would "snap" if Bola Boluk came to Brooklyn?*

"In the first week of May 2009, U.S. air-strikes killed more than 140 civilians in Bola Boluk, a village western Afghanistans Farah Province. Ninety-three of the dead villagers torn apart by U.S. explosives were children. *Just 22 were males 18 years or older*. As the New York Times reported:

In a phone call played on a loudspeaker on Wednesday to outraged members of the Afghan Parliament, the governor of Farah Province, Rohul Amin, said that as many as 130 civilians had been killed, according to a legislator, Mohammad Naim Farahi. Afghan lawmakers immediately called for an agreement regulating foreign military operations in the country.

"The governor said that the villagers have brought two tractor trailers full of pieces of human bodies to his office to prove the casualties that had occurred, Mr. Farahi said.

Everyone at the governors office was crying, watching that shocking scene.

Mr. Farahi said he had talked to someone he knew personally who had counted 113 bodies being buried, including those of many women and children. Later, more bodies were pulled from the rubble and some victims who had been taken to the hospital died, he said.[7]

"The initial response of the Obama Pentagon to this horrific incident  one among many such mass U.S. aerial killings in Afghanistan since October 2001  was to absurdly blame the civilian deaths on 'Taliban grenades.' 

"Obamas Secretary of State Hillary Clinton expressed deep 'regret' about the loss of innocent life, but the administration refused to issue an apology or acknowledge U.S. responsibility for the blasting apart of civilian bodies in Farah Province.[8]  "

ZCommunications | The Deeper Crime: the Invasion Itself by Paul Street | ZSpace


----------

